# Cable Modem to Vonage to Wireless Router issues



## FESTO KGB (May 15, 2006)

A client has the following hookup :
Belkin Cable Modem "BEFCMU10
Motorola/Vonage Router "VT2142-VD
Netgear wireless ROuter "WGT624"

Before adding the Vonage client was able to share files and printer between desktop and laptop. Printer is wired to desktop via USB cable. Laptop also had internet connection.

Since adding Vonage, laptop can no longer print or see files on desktop. Desktop no longer sees laptop. Computer and Workgroup names are unchanged. Laptop still has internet connection.

ipconfig on laptop reveals default gateway as 192.168.15.X
ipconfig on desktop shows default gateway as 192.168.16.X

Desktop gateway is the Vonage, Laptop is the Netgear.

I am sure there is a way to get them both communicating again without affecting the Vonage service but I am not sure.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You have to disable DHCP on the second router and give it's WAN port a static address from the primary router. Johnwill has a small tutorial on here somewhere regarding using multiple routers on the same LAN. PM him and I am sure he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## FESTO KGB (May 15, 2006)

would this be the tutorial you are talking about:



JohnWill said:


> Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.
> 
> Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.
> 
> ...


if so, thanks for the reply. I kind of thought this might work but I didn't want to do anything that might disrupt my clients Vonage service.

Unless anyone see's anything wrong with following the above procedures then I am going to go with that. I won't see the client for a few days so I will wait a day or so before I mark this as solved.


----------

